

The emotional rollercoaster of entrepreneurship - scottallison
http://scott-allison.net/2011/08/26/the-emotional-rollercoaster-of-entrepreneurship/

======
rglover
Pretty solid talk. Makes a lot of good points and helps you to realize that
you're not the only one having a freak out every day. Definitely helped me to
calm down. Worth the time to watch.

~~~
scottallison
I remember reading the original blog about this, and just breathing a huge
sigh of relief. That was around 3 years ago, and I've been sharing it with
people since.

